# How to use this amp?



## Mozhoven

Hello all, 

 Please forgive my ignorance in this thread. I've recently come in to a Sharp SX-8800 amp and I want to know if I can use it with my studio setup (see equipment below) and am wondering if it is even possible. 

 Admittedly I am much the newbie when it comes to amplification and am not sure if i can even use this, or if it would be any benefit to me. (or cause damage!) From what I understand, you either have to use a pre-amp/amp combo or a all-inclusive receiver in a home stereo system. That makes sense, but then how do you explain the Receiver/sub amp combo? Obviously you are hooking up an amp to a receiver to drive the sub, can you do the same for your mains? 

*From ad:* "The SX-8800 puts out 150 watts X 2. I installed new gold RCA connectors as well as an IEC power cord plug. This unit has very large LED bar power output meters on front with adjustable sensitivity displays. This amp uses the same integrated output modules as the Onkyo M-5000 series, and sounds the same as the Onkyo I owned. "

*Please take a look at the link below and let me know what you think. *

Sharp SX-8800 150 w/ch - Canuck Audio Mart

 *I would like to use it with an Onkyo SV-444 65watt receiver, and Monitor Audio 303's (20-200watts).


----------



## GordonFreeman

Do any of your receivers have a set of PRE-OUT rca jacks? That is the best way. Other wise you will have to use a tape loop to feed the amp. Should work either way. I just read the manual. REC-OUTPUT on the tape jacks will have to do the trick.


----------



## Mozhoven

No, unfortunately the receiver does not have pre-out jacks. It does have a tape monitor of course. How would I utilize those? 

*Also*, I should have mentioned that I have a Optimus 31-2030 10-band EQ. Would that help out at all? 

*Here is an ebay link to the eq I have:*
Optimus 31-2030 10 Band Stereo Graphic Equalizer - eBay (item 180230720443 end time May-05-08 18:57:58 PDT)


----------



## GordonFreeman

Im an idiot, there is no attenuation on the tape loop. Probably blow up all your stuff that way. The Equalizer isnt going to help you either. 

harman/kardon

 You need something like the HK receiver that has a PRE-OUT jack. Stands for PreAmp output, this is a line level attenuated signal that skips the receives own amp section just for a situation like yours. I also recommend HK, they seem to make good stuff. Look at the picture of the rear panel and you wil see what I mean. The main in jacks are so you can plug an external preamp or ipod or whatever directly into the speaker amp.

JR.com: Harman Kardon 3385 Stereo Receiver in Receivers:

New Harman/Kardon HK 3485 Stereo A/V Receiver120W x 2 - eBay (item 140220338267 end time Apr-29-08 14:35:24 PDT)


----------



## Mozhoven

So, there is no way to use this amp with the Onkyo receiver I have?


----------



## GordonFreeman

Buy a preamp, but then you wont really need the receiver.


----------



## GordonFreeman

There are two sets of terminals on the back of the amp, what are they called. I cant see clearly from the photo on the ad. If one set is input and one is output then you can use speaker wire to connect the amp to your receiver.


----------



## Mozhoven

The three banks of terminals on the left are speaker outs. (right-Front/ left-Rear). 

 I believe the only input is the two RCA terminals on the right. Stupid question: Can you connect the receiver to the amp via the receiver's speaker out to the RCA terminals on the amp?


----------



## GordonFreeman

So one set is front and one set is rear and then you have the RCA inputs? It wont work my friend. You need a preamp to make use of the Sharp, or a headphone amp with some preamp functionality. Whatever it is it needs to have RCA outs that are controlled by the volume knob. For me, I would sell offf some of your stuff (onkyo) & (sharp) and look to buy the HK 3385 or the 3485. HK receivers have a nice high current amp and will probably sound better than the sharp anyway.


----------



## Mozhoven

Thanks for the info. I think I'll hold on to the Onkyo for now, but the Sharp will be no big loss.


----------



## GordonFreeman

Sorry Bro, maybe you can use it somewhere else.


----------

